# 2 Pixel breiten Rand um die Tabelle herum



## A-lux (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand erklären wie man eine Tabelle mit  z.B. 3 Reihen und 3 Spalten erstellt, die einen 2 Pixel breiten Rand um die Tabelle herum hat?
(die innere Aufteilung der Tabelle soll dabei nicht sichtbar sein)
Ausserdem sollen die Ecken abgerundet sein, bisher hab ich's mit Bildern probiert, aber wenn's als Programmierung möglich ist...?
Vielen Dank
Clark


----------



## con-f-use (14. Dezember 2004)

Wieder mal ein Fall für http://de.selfhtml.org.

 Also Abgerundete Ecken bekommst du nur mit Bildern hin, jedenfall ist mir gerade keine andere Möglichkeit zur Hand, die nur html involviert. Den Abstand von 2px bekommst du mit CSS hin ("margin-top", "margin-bottom", "margin-left", "margin-right").

 Schau einfach mal bei SELFHTML rein, da steht alles was du brauchst, wenn dich die Grundlagen interessieren ansonsten kannst du auch mal hier schaun: http://www.on-design.de/tutor/webtricks/rundrandtab.htm.

 Gooble wirkt wunder.


----------



## Gumbo (14. Dezember 2004)

Einen Rand bekommst du, wie con-f-use es bereits erwähnt hat, am besten mit der CSS-Eigenschaft margin hin.

Was die runde Abgrenzung angeht, ist dies erst ab CSS Level 3 als eigenständige Eigenschaft vorgesehen. Doch es gibt bereits jetzt einige Tricks, Elemente mit runden Grenze darzustellen. Es würde zwar mit umständlichen Tabellenkonstrukten funktionieren, wie es con-f-use bereits erwähnte, jedoch halte ich solche Techniken im Bezug auf den Sinn und Zweck einer Auszeichnungssprache für unpassend. Dem würde ich CSS-basierte Techniken vorziehen:
W3C – Web Style Sheets: Rounded corners and shadowed boxessovavsiti.cz: Round Corners
CSS Rounded Corners example - redmelon.net
Mir persönlich gefällt die erste Lösungsmöglichkeit am besten, da auch der semantische Askept nicht außer Acht gelassen wird.


----------



## A-lux (14. Dezember 2004)

Okay,

danke für eure Tips.


----------



## A-lux (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

nun hab ich leider doch immer noch das Problem, das mir die Programmierung mit den Style Sheets nicht wirklich gelingt - in Selfhtml die Funktion einen Rand um die Tabelle herum zu erstellen nicht beschrieben - oder ich hab's übersehen.
Wenn mir jemand den genauen Quelltext schicken könnte wäre das Gold.

Danke,


----------



## Budman (15. Dezember 2004)

HallO!

Quelltext nicht, aber die Seite von SelfHTML, das betreffende Attribut nennt sich "Border".

Guckst Du hier

Gruss


----------

